# HO Cigar car



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*A buddy of mine just finished his project of an HO cigar car and sent me some pics . I thought it was kinda cool as it was all scratch built ! 

Enjoy , Bear :wave:
*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What are the details? Motor? Pick ups? It's very cool and he's got a real talent!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bear your friends Cigar Car looks Fabulous!!

Bob...Custom is Cool...zilla


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

kiwidave said:


> What are the details? Motor? Pick ups? It's very cool and he's got a real talent!


Yes yes! Undercarriage pics or bust! :thumbsup:

Very cool..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Kinda cool ? ... ya think ?*

Nevermind pics... How'sa bout break'n loose with some video. You know we gotta see it now that you teased us. Stuff like this is big news. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I'm a drag racer, but that car is WAY COOL!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

I got an email from Greg this eve back in response for my request for more info. He said he would give me a call tues eve and fill me in more . I will see what i can do to get what i can and hope to get more pics as well. Not so sure about the video but can ask or atleast ask how it fairs vs other chassis etc ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That car is very cool, we need more pics please

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> That car is very cool, we need more pics please
> 
> Boosted


 *I talked to Greg last eve FINALLY LOL ! Anyway he told me he would send me some pics to post of the bottom as well and give me a build list. I do know he got the aluminum front from me and did a mod job on it and the frame was wire , brass and tubes etc . The motor he told me was from i THINK hobby town and is a Helicopter tail rotor motor ? We talked some on version 2 which he plans to start on shortly and will likely sell off the version i posted here IF someone is interested ? I actually am trying to get him to make several and have him put them up for sale on his own page on my website as heck i'd give him some free space to do so ! Anyway that is what i know for now so when he gives me more i will post it up. 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok for all you guys patiently waiting for more info on the Cigar car ... Greg sent me a link to a video he made on the car in action in CA running on a very difficult Black Fray Bowman track ! So go to youtube and enter GregZO6 ( that's his channel ) then when videos come up the top one is what you want as it is for the 
**Honda RA301 F1 HO Project slot race car *

* I will post the build info and particulars later oh and BTW i have asked Greg if he would be willing to consider making some of these available at some point on my website and he has said he may just do that if guys are interested ! 

*
*
Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like a nice runner. What is he looking for?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Looks like a nice runner. What is he looking for?


No price figured yet Joe as he is not 100% sure if he will or won't sell yet. 

* To see the video of the car running go to youtube and enter GregZO6 ( that's his channel ) then when videos come up the top one is what you want as it is for the 
**Honda RA301 F1 HO Project slot race car *

Bear :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Outstanding ! ! .... Glad I asked for movin pitchers. Very nice running car and thanks for posting Bear. Now why hasn't somebody made these.. and left it up to the cottage builders?... sheesh... Please tell Greg :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Outstanding ! ! .... Glad I asked for movin pitchers. Very nice running car and thanks for posting Bear. Now why hasn't somebody made these.. and left it up to the cottage builders?... sheesh... Please tell Greg :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Hey Nuther , 
i'm sure Greg appreciates the thumbs up ! The video was made with the car running on bad tires i'm told so once he swaps out to a pair of Sluggo's silli's this thing should stick even better . I talked to Greg this eve again and we discussed more ideas to help the Cigar . Hope all that chat gets the Cigar SMOKIN even hotter ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Guys Greg has a NEW and fantastic video of the CIGAR CAR project car in action ! You can see it on Youtube right here and here the guys chat in the backround. Be sure to wait and watch it as the really OPEN UP THE SPEED as these baby's get to hummin !





*Enjoy Bear :wave:*


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Great work*

Are there any pic of the bottom? I never saw the stills are they still around?
:thumbsup:
They look GREAT
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

sidejobjon said:


> Are there any pic of the bottom? I never saw the stills are they still around?
> :thumbsup:
> They look GREAT
> Thanks SJJ


*SJJ here is a link to a ongoing thread in another forum *http://www.hoslotracer.com/content/scratch-built-f1s *. Normally don't divert folks from here to another place but there is just WAY too much info to plaster it here now and this is soooo... much easier for me ! Pics are there as is a LOAD of info and a way to contact Greg if you so desire . I also am now told that Pete at Modelville has ordered a 6 car IROC set from Greg and will quite possible run these as a support race for this years US GJET Grand Prix put on but Stez ! Quite a deal for a 1st year scratch car so i do hope it happens for Greg as he is a great guy and a heck of a builder ! Anyway go over and check out the load of pics and videos and info as you will NOT be disapointed !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great vid work there on the 2 in action. Nice cars for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw... Can you imagine if these could be engineered down to the size of the Matchbox Lesney F1's ??? That would really be a hoot!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bottom line is that they are ultra cool.

Manufacturers should take heed. Small hyper canned tubular chassis that affords something besides clunky wide butt styling...get it...?

Old school lineage, but extremely refreshing when compared to the motorized plastic magna-crackers of today.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Bear,
Is there a contact for Greg you can PMme. I would like some Bodies? Very refreshing new idea. Just in time for the new NJ F1 race
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

sidejobjon said:


> Bear,
> Is there a contact for Greg you can PMme. I would like some Bodies? Very refreshing new idea. Just in time for the new NJ F1 race
> Thanks SJJ


*Hi Jon , 
for more info on the car , parts , body or heck even to order a car as he will build you or anyone 1 or several cars ...contact Greg at his email address *[email protected] *thanks !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I need to get my hands on one of those motors. I want to see the deminsions compared to a slim-line chassis especially width. Lots of modeling potential there.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Ff-m20va/vk 









20.2 mm = 0.795275 "

15 mm = 0.590551 "

10 mm = 0.393700 " major diameter

8 mm = 0.314960 " height

it's pretty small


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

So where online can I buy one? Looks like you can drop one of these inside a slimline chassis. Solder wires to the rivets then the motor. You probably could hot glue it for a start. If it works well the modify the gear clamp to hold the motor in.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Greg K (Mar 20, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> So where online can I buy one? Looks like you can drop one of these inside a slimline chassis. Solder wires to the rivets then the motor. You probably could hot glue it for a start. If it works well the modify the gear clamp to hold the motor in.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Hi, Roger -

Greg Kondrek here; good to meet you!

I have ravaged my local Hobbytown, and taken their entire inventory to build my F1 scratchbuilt cars. I would be pleased to send you a motor or two. Should you wish, email [email protected], or give me a call at 925 963 0661 (cell). I am in California, PST.

My racing buddy Glen Schneiderman has one of your Mini Indy bodies, and it is fabulous! I just visited your site here, and am amazed at the artistry of your work! Simply beautiful!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*60`s F1*

All,
I just got conformation My Ferrari & Lotus is in the mail. Greg has been Great to deal with , & Great comunication. And a fresh idea that aurora or tyco tryed to do but i guess with modern Teck & this smaller motor Greg is able to bring a fresh new product a true open wheeled 60`s Indy / F1.
I recomened getting on list & have him build you a great hand built car.
Thanks SJJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to HT Greg!


----------

